# Wing Repair Quote



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey!

Nipped down to a local body shop this morning to see how much it would cost to repair this nasty stone chip which was there when I bought the car.

I was quoted £175 (including VAT). I was told there would be no need to blend the paint into the bonnet as the paint won't be anywhere near to the edge of the panel. Does that sound right? I was surprised as I presumed the quote would be more.



















I've never used this body shop before so can't vouch for their work. I know they've been round for a long time though. As this is my daily and the car isn't blemish free I thought it might be worth a punt providing the price wasn't extortionate.


----------

